# Depression with Menopause



## MarieZ (Mar 23, 2013)

I have been with a man for 5 years. Unfortunately that is when I first started symptoms of menopause. I feel like I have not been myself for 5 years. Most of my symptoms are hot flashes, not sleeping a full night for 5 years, mild depression, very sensitive, and I will find myself in the bathroom crying for no reason.

I do love the man I am with but I find I do not like him very much. How is that possible? I get upset at the smallest things. I am sure he feels like he cannot do anything right. 

Sometimes I feel like I was happier when I was single. I feel like I would be able to handle my menopause easier if I was by myself but then I know I would miss him very much.

He is a very sweet man, generous, loving but just does not understand what I am going through sometimes. 

I guess I just need to vent. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

And yet this could all be fixed with some biodentical hormones. I don't see the point in suffering when there are solutions. I love my hormones. They fixed all this for me.


----------



## MarieZ (Mar 23, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> And yet this could all be fixed with some biodentical hormones. I don't see the point in suffering when there are solutions. I love my hormones. They fixed all this for me.


We do not currently have health insurance. I have heard some good and recently bad things about biodentical hormones. I am glad they are working for you. I have read about them via Suzanne Sommers and they seem to be doing her wonders. Thank you.


----------

